# My Tara is gone



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

I lost my dear Tara sat the 12th she would have been 15 next month. I lost boy Bronco only 5 weeks back he was 15 and 4 months old.

All this in a few weeks. Ive posted this in the health section. Im too upset yet still. I have monty here is 6 years old and lost both his friends.

miss them both so much here is Tara

This was taken a couple of years ago


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss Doreens... thinking of you in this hard time.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

*So sorry for the loss of your sweet Tara, and for your loss of Bronco 5 weeks ago.*


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a lot for you to deal with in such a short time. They lived wonderfully long lives, though, didn't they? You and Monty will miss them.


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Verry sorry*

to hear that you lost both of your dogs in such a short span. They are such a large part of our families. I will pray that you find strength for you and Monty.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart and prayers go out to you. Godspeed sweet Tara.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry that you have also lost Tara. Give Monty extra loving as I am sure he is grieving also.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Run free, dear Tara and Bronco! I'm so sorry for your losses. Please know that we all send our condolences to you. Take care.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so sorry to read about Tara. I just caught up on your other thread. I can only imagine your anguish at this time. Losing two beloved family members like that in a 5-week period must be devastating.

Sending you much strength. Hold Monty extra tight ... he's going to need you more than ever.

Godspeed sweet girl,

Kim


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am so sorry you are going thru this..15 years old what a wonderful life they had i am sure. thinking of you


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tara is in some wonderful company at the bridge. So very sorry for your recent losses. It is always way too painful. You will be in our thoughts as you work through your grief.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your losses...so awful. You are in my prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you, especially with this second loss so close behind the first. There is no good time to say goodbye to our Goldens, but I can barely contemplate losing two so close together.

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

So sorry for you


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, so close on the heels of another. You are in my thoughts. Godspeed, Tara girl. Play hard at the bridge.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your losses--may their memories comfort you in the coming days.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Snores

I know how hard it has been for you and I am just so sorry.

I will email you really soon. Hope you slept ok.

Love ya
Vic


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

**HUGZ** i am so sorry you lost your babies..and so close together. no words can ease the pain but sending you my love


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear. It's so hard, i know. You will be lonesome, for sure. In time you will be able to remember the good times and it won't hurt so much..l ((((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry!! So much loss in such a short time!! Your Tara sure was such a beauty. Rest in Peace sweet Tara.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your losses-no matter how long we have them, it is never long enough.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss now and your loss only a few weeks ago. Thinking of you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Doreens,

I am so sorry for both losses you have suffered lately. No matter low long we have them it never seems long enough. May all the memories and the loved you shared thru the years help to give you comfort during this sad time. Please give Monty a big hug and hold him close.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss =( Sending you hugs!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Tara had to leave too. I bet she and Bronco are watching over you and Monty from the Bridge. 

Sleep softly sweet Tara. 
Look after your buddy , Bronco. 

Hugs to you and Monty.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I hope you can feel the love and support across the miles from so many of us. It is such an empty feeling when they are gone. Give Monty lots of hugs. I'm sure he is confused and sad as well. I am so very sorry about Tara and Bronco.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a beautty. I am so very sorry for you loss. But how lucky you were to have had her so long. That is rare with goldens. She has joined a lot of mightly good goldens from this forum at the bridge.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

magiclover said:


> I hope you can feel the love and support across the miles from so many of us. It is such an empty feeling when they are gone. Give Monty lots of hugs. I'm sure he is confused and sad as well. I am so very sorry about Tara and Bronco.


 
Thank you so much for your kind words. I sure do feel the support from across the miles. Yes Monty is getting lots of love from us both.

Im sure my Tara is with Bronco now.

Love sandra


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

lucysmum said:


> I am so sorry that Tara had to leave too. I bet she and Bronco are watching over you and Monty from the Bridge.
> 
> Sleep softly sweet Tara.
> Look after your buddy , Bronco.
> ...


 
Thank you Lucysmum for your very kind words. Thats was beautiful
Love sandra


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


 


Oh Thank you sharlin

That is Beautiful. cant beleive just a few weeks back you done Broncos photo for me. Thank you Does bring tears to your eyes. Thank you
Sandra


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your wonderful kind words to me you all are so kind and wonderful. You all have a heart of Gold. Thank you Bless you all and your Goldens Past and Present

Love sandra & Monty . ( Angel Tara And Angel Bronco )


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your losses. It makes it even harder to recover when things happen so close together.

big hugs to you.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I am so very sorry for your losses. It makes it even harder to recover when things happen so close together.
> 
> big hugs to you.


Thank you coopers_Mom.

Yes it sure does make it hard. I always said id loose them close together but did not know it would be this close. I just feel so bad for monty now.

Thank you so much


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doreen*

I am SO VERY SORRY about your Bronco and your Tara.
They are playing together at the Rainbow Bridge now, with my Smooch and Snobear.
God Bless-15 is a wonderful age.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I am SO VERY SORRY about your Bronco and your Tara.
> They are playing together at the Rainbow Bridge now, with my Smooch and Snobear.
> God Bless-15 is a wonderful age.


 
Thank you Karen.
Yes 15 is such a great age. I think thats the only thing helping me through this. And Knowing she will see Bronco. Hope she sees your Smooch and snobear.

Im thinking later I may take in a Rescue dog


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

My Sincerest Condolonces Doreen. I am so very sorry for your loss. Both of them. May God bring you comfort and relief at this difficult time. I know how you feel. ( Hugs)


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Tara and Bronco, their ages does not lessen the hurt and loss that you will all be feeling right now.

Run free and sleep softly Tara and Bronco


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, 15 years, that must be an OZ thing..... I'm impressed. So sorry to hear of their passing though, they must have had wonderful lives.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of both your babies. It is doubly devastating to lose both of them in such a short time period.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

My boy Buddy will be 15 in june. I can't imagin losing two so closr together. I know it must be devistating. My prayers go out to you.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

She is beautiful .... it doesn't matter how long they live it is never long enough. I am sorry you are hurting.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. To lose them both so close together must be so difficult.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am soooo sorry.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. Taras ashes came home yesterday which was very sad. My husband called out to say the man had arrived with her ashes. It was a awful feeling inside me.

I was very upset I kissed the wooden box with Taras ashes in and layed the Box next to Broncos In my lounge room. I have her paw print and cutting of her fur also. MY house just feels so quiet and poor monty loosing 2 of his best friends so near is so hard on him as it is on me and my husband.

I put my name down this week to a Golden rescue group here. We dont have as many here needing homes.I put in the application . The lady is coming today to do a home inspection. so one day soon im hoping to have another golden in the home. It wont replace my babies But Id love to give a home to a golden needing a family and home and to be loved.

sandra Monty......... And Angel Bronco & Angel Tara


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I know it was so hard when you received your Tara's ashes. For us, it was almost as bad as loosing our Golda all over again. How is Monty doing? They grieve just like we do. We have a friend that just lost their border collie Victoria. Their Cookie isn't eating at all and it's been over a week. I'm so glad that you are able to try to adopt now. I know it will make Tara and Bronco glad that you are giving another golden a loving home. What a lucky kid to find a forever home with so much love. Sending thoughts and prayers over the pond to you.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> I know it was so hard when you received your Tara's ashes. For us, it was almost as bad as loosing our Golda all over again. How is Monty doing? They grieve just like we do. We have a friend that just lost their border collie Victoria. Their Cookie isn't eating at all and it's been over a week. I'm so glad that you are able to try to adopt now. I know it will make Tara and Bronco glad that you are giving another golden a loving home. What a lucky kid to find a forever home with so much love. Sending thoughts and prayers over the pond to you.


 
Hi there

yes it is like loosing Tara all over again getting her ashes back. Monty seems ok. I suppose he must miss that get together with Bronco & Tara. just knowing they were there was comfort. It has to be hard on him loosing 2 friends. Its just too quiet with them gone here.
On a lighter note.

Good News I had the ladies check my home yesterday and monty was so good. and I have passed. also had another email back to have a meet and greet with the dog I was interested in maybe today with monty at teh fosters home

Hi Sandra,

We have now completed the suitability assessment of your adoption application and are pleased to advise that your application to enter GARA’s adoption program is successful! Before we can discuss one of our Goldies further however, we will need to verify home ownership via a current rates notice. If you can forward this at your earliest convenience we can perhaps discuss Dudley in further detail.

We look forward to hearing from you again soon.


Thank you for your enquiry and interest in adopting a Golden Friend for Life!

Fingers crossed today please for meet and Greet


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Bud Man Bell said:


> My boy Buddy will be 15 in june. I can't imagin losing two so closr together. I know it must be devistating. My prayers go out to you.
> Bonnie&Buddy


 
Thank you Bud man Bell.

That is a great age for Buddy. enjoy every moment with him. Thnak you for your kind words


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I so hope your meet with Dudley goes well.:crossfing

I've always gotten another rescue very quickly after losing one and it does help me. My husband and I brought Copper home and buried him in the horse paddock. It was one of his very favorite places. I have my previous Golden's ashes in the closet and have never been able to look at the box. I am a wienie.

Tara was a beauty and I'm sure she and Bronco would rejoice in you having a new love in your life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your losses of Tara and Bronco-my heart goes out to you. I lost my 15.5 year old boy a month ago today, I know what you are going through. Your home and lives seems so empty without them. 

I have a 6 yr. old, a girl, she missed her big brother. Two weeks ago I adopted a 2 yr. old male, he is bringing much needed joy back into our lives again. 

I hope the meeting with Dudley goes well-Tara and Bronco would not want you to be sad and lonely.

They will be in your heart forever.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so very sorry for your losses of Tara and Bronco-my heart goes out to you. I lost my 15.5 year old boy a month ago today, I know what you are going through. Your home and lives seems so empty without them.
> 
> I have a 6 yr. old, a girl, she missed her big brother. Two weeks ago I adopted a 2 yr. old male, he is bringing much needed joy back into our lives again.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Carolina.
hi Im so very sorry for your loss oh 15.5 thats what my Bronco was. so sorry. many hugs to you. 

Oh how nice that you have adopted another Its so nice for them to have company. my house has never felt so quiet.

We had the meet and greet this morning with Dudley. Oh monty was so well behaved there were 2 other goldens there as well. Considering he really has not been near any other dogs except Bronco & Tara he was wonderful.

I really did not know how he would act. Dudley is a little love bug and is so placid he must have been misstreated I was told. The RSPCA here did not want him cos he was too placid and they was worried about agression:doh: he failed his test What ??Dudley took to me and my husband monty was fine with all the dogs. but was too busy sniffing about. the lady said looks like its a great Match. Hes just so friendley and put his paw on you and follows you around. I was told he needs to get his confidence up. which we can do. so just waiting to here back now. so excited. Im sure my Bronco and Tara would approve of him


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I so hope your meet with Dudley goes well.:crossfing
> 
> I've always gotten another rescue very quickly after losing one and it does help me. My husband and I brought Copper home and buried him in the horse paddock. It was one of his very favorite places. I have my previous Golden's ashes in the closet and have never been able to look at the box. I am a wienie.
> 
> Tara was a beauty and I'm sure she and Bronco would rejoice in you having a new love in your life.


 
Hi Coopers mom

So sorry for your loss. I would have buried mine in the garden where they liked to lay but the soil is rock hard could not even get a bobcat in our garden. Yes I know its so hard to look at the box one day I will put there names on which is there.

Thank you for your kind words on Tara and Bronco. going over to meet Dudley I was saying please Bronco and Tara make monty be good  And he was so good. I still miss them so just talking now is hard.
but I know this young one thats 14 months old I can give a wonderful home to ive always wanted to adopt and a give a poor baby a great home. Im sure they will be fine and happy together and spoilt


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, glad to hear the meeting went well. I am excited and happy for you. 

Looking forward to seeing pictures of Dudley and hearing all about him.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I hope all goes well with Dudley. I love the name Dudley by the way. So perfect for many Goldens. Our first golden which we rescued came with that name. It "fit him to a T" as they say.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

tuckerbailey said:


> Sorry for your loss. I hope all goes well with Dudley. I love the name Dudley by the way. So perfect for many Goldens. Our first golden which we rescued came with that name. It "fit him to a T" as they say.


 
Thank you so much Tuckerbailey I shall post picts soon On Dudley  I havent hear of many Dudleys


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losses. To lose Tara and Bronco in such a short time is so difficult. They both lived long lives but it doesn't make their passing any easier. You and Monty are in my thoughts. RIP Tara and Bronco.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Sam's Mom said:


> I am so sorry for your losses. To lose Tara and Bronco in such a short time is so difficult. They both lived long lives but it doesn't make their passing any easier. You and Monty are in my thoughts. RIP Tara and Bronco.


 
Thank you for your kind words on Tara and Bronco. I have not been back on hear for awhile . hard seeing the picts e.t.c

We now have Dudley and I shall let you all know about him tomorrow and I shall put some picts up of him.

he is a real darling and gets on Great with Monty


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doreens*

Doreens

I am so very sorry about your Tara and your Bronco. It is so very hard!
You are a very, very, sweet, lady!! 

I am very happy to read about Dudley and I am happy for you and he! Sure that Tara and Bronco are smiling down you you and would approve.
Monty will be so glad to have a pal.

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Hi Doreen....
We want pictures We want picturesWe want picturesWe want picturesWe want picturesWe want picturesWe want pictures

get the message? lol

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Spoonerpaws (Nov 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dogs I lost mine a week ago so I know how hard it is

Maybe my Spooner and your dogs are happily running through the fields together


----------



## sharm42 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to read about your loss. I know this is a very hard time for you. saying a prayer for Tara and Bronco


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

really sorry to hear your sad news

Rest In Peace Tara and Bronco

you're together again now


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Doreens said:


> Thank you for your kind words on Tara and Bronco. I have not been back on hear for awhile . hard seeing the picts e.t.c
> 
> We now have Dudley and I shall let you all know about him tomorrow and I shall put some picts up of him.
> 
> he is a real darling and gets on Great with Monty


Hey Doreens, glad to see you again-I know exactly what you're saying.

I've been wondering how you've been and how Dudley's doing. Looking forward to see some pictures of him and hearing all about him.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello carolina Mom

Thank you so much. I will be on here today and update you on Dudley.

Thank you 



Ps thank you all


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so happy to hear that Monty has a friend! Please post pictures! I am sure Bronco and Tara are very happy to know that Monty has a friend again.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Snores!

Duds is a dream!!! I have seen pics of him on FB..he is such a ham!

Hope you are doing well and big hellos to Kim and Tony.

XO
Vic and Buddy


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Tara and Bronco were watching over you and sent you Dudley. So glad to hear Monty is happy. Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Gigi girl (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss, i too lost my near 14 yr old Gigi....I have her son vinny and he is so sad...howling and denning....it has been 3 weeks now...did getting a new dog help...we r looking for another as well,


----------



## Rios_Mom (Jul 26, 2011)

I am so incredibly sorry. Rest in peace to those sweethearts.


----------

